# dog behavior/body language



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Can someone send some links to some good videos on dog behavior and understanding body language? 

My trainer suggested I look at some to see correct body posture when training Jake...


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Check out the videos on youtube featuring Turid Rugass. Here's one: 



 She also has a neat book on dog body language that you can order from dogwise.com.

I would also reccomend the book







Canine Body Language by Brenda Aloff. It's very detailed!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool video, thanks. I have always felt that dogs give us very subtle signs that we don't always read. I've tried to tune into those signs as I find them useful when communicating. Thank you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jakeandrenee said:


> Can someone send some links to some good videos on dog behavior and understanding body language?
> 
> My trainer suggested I look at some to see correct body posture when training Jake...


I also REALLY like Turid Rugaas stuff. In fact, I would purchase the DVD to watch it. It's amazing what dogs are doing that we are clueless about. Fact that she was able to use many GSD's as her example dogs really benefits us cause it's even easier to see.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks she seems to be the one everyone mentions


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

any other material? Going to order from amazon....


----------

